# passport not stamped when I entered



## nkb535 (Apr 27, 2012)

Hello. I received my spouse visa a few weeks ago and entered the UK last Thursday. I flew from the US to Dublin and then from Dublin to Edinburgh. I went through passport control in Dublin where they checked my visa, but I did not receive a stamp with the date that I entered. I did not go through immigration when I arrived in Edinburgh.

Is it a problem that my passport was not stamped when I entered the UK?

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## mehemlynn (Nov 16, 2011)

Yes, it is a problem. You will need to get your visa activated, the way that is often suggested is to go to the continent and come back into the UK, so you go through immigration.

If there is another way around it, I'm sure someone with more experience, and knowledge, will reply.

It is good you realized there was a problem quickly, so you can probably still get in all your residence days.


----------



## nkb535 (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks, mehemlynn, for your response. It would be nice if there was a way that I could take care of this here, but I suppose there are worse things then being forced to take a short trip over to continental Europe


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, it is a problem when coming to UK through Ireland, which are both in common travel area. So those with a visa to activate, such as holders of spouse visa, student visa etc, are urged not to come through Ireland but directly to UK, where an open date stamp will be placed on the visa to activate it. You could have contacted UKBA office at Edinburgh Airport and asked them to stamp it, and you can still try. Phone them on 0131 333 4075 and ask first before travelling.

Lack of a UK stamp will create problems when you come to renew it, so if it doesn't work I suggest you do a day trip to France etc to get your visa activated.

In either case, make sure you take with you evidence of your arrival through Ireland, such as plane ticket (eticket receipt) or boarding pass.


----------



## nkb535 (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks, Joppa. I called the airport and it looks like I can't get a stamp there, so now I'm planning a weekend holiday. I have my boarding pass stub from the US to Dublin, but can't find Dublin to Edinburgh. I do have a printout of the confirmation from Aer Lingus so hopefully that along with basically all the evidence that I used to get my visa will be enough to get me stamped when I come back through.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

OK. Best of luck.


----------



## ukvisa (Jun 3, 2013)

What does the stamp say? I see the stamp in my passport, on the next page above my spouse visa. May have some wording above the stamp, but cant read it, as its very faint. It may even be the normal stamp of leave to enter for 6 months, etc... but cant read it. This time however, my thumb and index finger were taken for fingerprints, maybe to match up to the biometrics? Is the actual Visa supposed to be stamped? He did look at the spousal visa.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

The stamp placed over your visa to activate is called 'open date' stamp. Just with the date, name of UK port and officer's reference number. If you received a different stamp with wording and it wasn't placed over your visa, your visa wasn't activated and you received a different leave, like as a visitor. The same stamp is placed on your landing card, which is filed, so they have a record of the leave they gave you.


----------



## ukvisa (Jun 3, 2013)

Joppa said:


> The stamp placed over your visa to activate is called 'open date' stamp. Just with the date, name of UK port and officer's reference number.


There is no stamp over/on top of my visa, just the page opposite. I see a date and the officers ref #. Now what to do?


----------



## ukvisa (Jun 3, 2013)

Joppa said:


> The stamp placed over your visa to activate is called 'open date' stamp. Just with the date, name of UK port and officer's reference number. If you received a different stamp with wording and it wasn't placed over your visa, your visa wasn't activated and you received a different leave, like as a visitor. The same stamp is placed on your landing card, which is filed, so they have a record of the leave they gave you.


Oh, well now I need to figure out how to validate this visa.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Sometimes they place their stamp next to it. If it has no wording like 'Leave to enter for 6 months' etc, then it's an open date stamp and your visa was activated.


----------



## ukvisa (Jun 3, 2013)

Joppa said:


> Sometimes they place their stamp next to it. If it has no wording like 'Leave to enter for 6 months' etc, then it's an open date stamp and your visa was activated.


There is some sort of wording I think above the stamp, but can't read it. Do I just call the UKBA and do an inquiry?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Maybe, but it's difficult to get a straight answer to a particular question. Best to ask the immigration officer next time you are coming through UK border. It's possible the previous officer put a wrong stamp, which does happen.
Open date stamp looks like this:
here we go again | JennyTalia.com
Visitor leave looks like:
All immigration information - PASSPORT STAMP / STICKER


----------



## ukvisa (Jun 3, 2013)

Joppa said:


> Maybe, but it's difficult to get a straight answer to a particular question. Best to ask the immigration officer next time you are coming through UK border. It's possible the previous officer put a wrong stamp, which does happen.
> Open date stamp looks like this:
> here we go again | JennyTalia.com
> Visitor leave looks like:
> All immigration information - PASSPORT STAMP / STICKER


Thanks for the info. Since I will still be going back and forth, I will ask the next time I fly through.


----------



## ukvisa (Jun 3, 2013)

Joppa said:


> Maybe, but it's difficult to get a straight answer to a particular question. Best to ask the immigration officer next time you are coming through UK border. It's possible the previous officer put a wrong stamp, which does happen.
> Open date stamp looks like this:
> here we go again | JennyTalia.com
> Visitor leave looks like:
> All immigration information - PASSPORT STAMP / STICKER


Another question. I've entered the UK over 50 times over the past 7-10 years and never have my fingerprints been taken, besides registering for IRIS. This time my right thumb and right index finger were taken. Is that normal procedure for activating my spouse visa? If so, maybe it was activated, as that has never been done before.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes. Those on a long-stay visa such as settlement have their biometrics taken on entry, so that's a good indication that your visa was activated.


----------



## ukvisa (Jun 3, 2013)

Joppa said:


> Yes. Those on a long-stay visa such as settlement have their biometrics taken on entry, so that's a good indication that your visa was activated.


Good to know. Thanks!


----------

